# How long do boots last? I only got two seasons...



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

...out of my Flow "The One" lace-ups. Great boots! I loved them. They fit awesome, they felt awesome, rarely needed adjustment after I laced up (laces, yes...I didn't buy the boas). Anyway, I spent big on these boots, and they blew out after two seasons. Actually, only my right (control) foot. Seems to have something to do with the constant in/out of the Flow binding. The seam on the outside of the boot completely split. I tried Gorilla Glue, all sorts of solutions, but the boot is fried. Out of warranty, too. What's normal wear for boots? I got two seasons out of these -- about 70 days of hard riding. Doesn't seem like much. I have to buy new boots now...any thoughts?


----------



## UNDERGROUND6T9 (Oct 18, 2010)

Buy better boots next time, flow IMHO isnt a good boot.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

im lucky if i make it a whole season with a pair of boots but i also get 130+ days a year.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

~75 days on my Northwave Decades and other than snapping the laces and having a hell of a time getting replacements, they are in great shape. Almost make me want to buy another pair despite the crappy service.

Salomon Synapse, lasted ~100+ days and were still ok when sold. 32 TM-Two, started falling apart after 8-10 days, warrantied for 32 Focus Boa, done in 30 days.

It really all depends on the brand.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

I've got 3 years/70+ riding days on my Flow "the one" BOA's. I also use Flow NXT AT bindings. No problems here at all but I did replace the insoles with Shred Soles last season which made a nice difference with more arch support. As far as construction mine have held up great. I even have about a dozen days of post holing to find lines from last years two blizzards here in the Mid Atlantic region so they have worn really well.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

jpb3 said:


> I've got 3 years/70+ riding days on my Flow "the one" BOA's. I also use Flow NXT AT bindings. No problems here at all but I did replace the insoles with Shred Soles last season which made a nice difference with more arch support. As far as construction mine have held up great. I even have about a dozen days of post holing to find lines from last years two blizzards here in the Mid Atlantic region so they have worn really well.


I thought I read here last season someone saying Flow bindings chewed up boots. I bought Flow boots because I figured they'd be designed to go with my Flow NXT FRX bindings. Again, they feel and ride insane, but they've blown a seam and are out of warranty.


----------



## drunkinmonk (Nov 2, 2009)

I had a pair of head boots lasted 2 seasons (40 days) technically I could still use them but a small seam did blow out by the top of the toe where the boot flexes when standing on your toes on my lead foot. That being said it I use flow bindings that might have something to do with it. I got a pair of new dc so we will see how that holds up.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

You know when your boots are fried once you see a crease develop on the back of the boot. When you see a little crease thats like half way down (or below) the spine of the boot, then get some new kicks


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Imo 70 days of hard riding isn't terrible. Keywords: hard riding. Everyone's defintion may differ.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> Imo 70 days of hard riding isn't terrible. Keywords: hard riding. Everyone's defintion may differ.


I'm a top-to-bottom speed bomber, don't do park. I have Flow NXT FRX bindings on an 08 NS Titan, and it's a wicked fast setup. I liked the Flow boots because they were stiff, good for free riding. I still have my Northwaves (lower-end, not as stiff as the Flows). Part of the abuse the Flows took includes about four weeks in Tahoe riding Kirkwood and Squaw (and everywhere else). The seam that split is where the boot flexes, so no glue or anything will hold more than half a day (I've glued them four or five times, just enough to last through the season). Damn. These boots were the most comfortable boot I've ever worn. I love them...I'm considering buying another pair, maybe boas this time. Not sure what to do. I just need boots again, and I'm bummed.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

AAre you guys using custom insoles?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I've used a pair of 32 Prions for the past 4 years, they have around 100 days on them. Right boot is actually ok, but the left boot is getting pretty mangled because of getting in-out of bindings. I really want to start the season out with a new pair of boots since I know these things are essentially thrashed, alas I don't want to kill my credit card.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Good boots last forever...5 year old BFB's are still going strong for my backyard set up. And my Andreas Wiigs still look like new after 50+ days on snow. 

I like a mid flex boot so I'll buy something stiffer and ride it for 3-4 seasons after it's broken in.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> I'm a top-to-bottom speed bomber, don't do park. I have Flow NXT FRX bindings on an 08 NS Titan, and it's a wicked fast setup. I liked the Flow boots because they were stiff, good for free riding. I still have my Northwaves (lower-end, not as stiff as the Flows). Part of the abuse the Flows took includes about four weeks in Tahoe riding Kirkwood and Squaw (and everywhere else). The seam that split is where the boot flexes, so no glue or anything will hold more than half a day (I've glued them four or five times, just enough to last through the season). Damn. These boots were the most comfortable boot I've ever worn. I love them...I'm considering buying another pair, maybe boas this time. Not sure what to do. I just need boots again, and I'm bummed.



That is a damn fast setup. Well, you seem to actually understand what you are talking about through this thread (which is often hard to see through a lot of these threads), so I say that most of your decision should be up to you, instead of a bunch of us recommending you stuff. I mean, the best way to tell that your boot is pretty much fried is if theres a crease along the spine of the boot. It sounds like you should just get a stiff boot with some sort of speed lacing. I mean, whatever you prefer in the shop.

Up to you dude, you seem to know what to look for.


----------



## PATKOUG (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey surfinsnow,

Why don't you try re-stitching that seam with some heavy-duty/test fishing line?...

Should do the trick if you can find a nice, sturdy needle...

Tie it off nice and tight--done deal.

Good luck with resurrecting your boots, I hate shopping for new boots--it's always such an ordeal.


----------

